# Help I get DIZZY every afternoon!!!!! What do I do?



## merekat20 (Jan 11, 2003)

I get a headache and get dizzy almost everyday. I have talked about this before but this time I need some suggestions. Does anybody have any solutions to this problem. It is driving me crazy my head hurts and the dizzyness makes me feel like I am going to through up. I get dizzy when I read or look at the computer for to long or even driving long distances. And this has really become a problem for me b/c my college is 1 hour away? I need answers. Please help me you guys!!!!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

What did the Doc say about this?Also??? Anyway it just started after you began using the weed????BQ


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Are you getting enough water? I get VERY dizzy if I get even the least bit dehydrated.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Forgot to add, perhaps it is some kind of vitamin or mineral deficiency. Are you taking a multi-vitamin/mineral supplement?


----------



## merekat20 (Jan 11, 2003)

No I am not taking a multi vitamine the doc hasnt ever told me to. also the dizzzyness started like a month ago I only started trying the weed a few days ago and that actually seems to help the dizzyness when I am trying to sleep. also one more question how much water should I drink? and if I drink to much will I start having bladder problems like other IBS ladys.


----------



## merekat20 (Jan 11, 2003)

Also is there a certain multi vitamine that I should try?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Mere A good way to tell if you are drinking enough water is if your urine is almost colorless. If it is dark, you are probably not getting enough.As far as a multi-vitamin goes you could always ask your Doc for a referral on one. But if you are D type, you might want to try one with Calcium carbonate in it. As calcium carb.has been known to help folks with D.See this thread by Lnape on Calcium in the OTC Forum: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=42;t=000001 Ok so you had the dizziness b/4 the weed. One other thing that might cause dizziness as well as a headache is under-eating or skipping meals, which can also bring on D in some folks. A woman should be ingesting about 1800 calories a day. See if you are coming close to that.Hope this helps.







BQ


----------

